# Sunbathing, sitting like a dog :-)



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you ever seen anything like this?? Timber just sat there soaking up the sun for a good 2-3 minutes, taking deep breaths so much as to say, " I love mornings like this!"


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Mar 12, 2012)

Strange-- never seen a horse sit like that before, but very cute.


----------



## atotton (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually have, the lady I got my first miniature from had a colt that used to do the same thing in the sun. It is adorable.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 12, 2012)

atotton said:


> I actually have, the lady I got my first miniature from had a colt that used to do the same thing in the sun. It is adorable.


Well, would you look at that!!! Must be in the bloodlines somewhere. I have never seen anything like it. Thanks for sharing!!!! So Cute


----------



## atotton (Mar 12, 2012)

It must be. lol Strange to find 2 that do the same. I agree it is VERY cute!!!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, TImber is a character anyway and makes me laugh every day. He has the most lovable personality and is constantly doing new things to make me smile


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, I love that photo. Looks as though Timber is meditating. What fun to see him sitting and enjoying the view.


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 13, 2012)

I have seen a few big horses and many a donkey do that. It's funny every time though!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 13, 2012)

_aw to cute. thanks for sharing _


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 13, 2012)

That is very cute. I have only seen my mare Slaney do it when she is close to foaling and she is pushing her butt on the ground.


----------



## Tab (Mar 13, 2012)

Hehe, Cute! Sometimes they do that when they are scratching their bum. My sr herdsire Joe will lay down to eat grass and get up on his haunches to rotate to a fresher patch, lay back down and then do the same.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha I love it! Timber lays down to eat too and when I taught him to lay down on command, the very first time he got all the way down he was like "Hey! The grass is closer!" hahaha...I just love these little horses.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Mar 14, 2012)

The only time I have ever seen one of mine sitting like a dog was when she was starting to colic or had a belly ache.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a friend who has taught her miniature to sit on command. He sort of liked to do it, so she went with it and taught the command.

Very cute picture!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 16, 2012)

That will probably be one of his next tricks :-0) THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minihingstar (Mar 17, 2012)

Sitting like a dog is my English Shetlands favorite trick  He can sit like that for a long time and it looks like he is so proud for what he can do


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

minihingstar said:


> Sitting like a dog is my English Shetlands favorite trick  He can sit like that for a long time and it looks like he is so proud for what he can do


AWE he should be proud!


----------

